# Draw length and tube length



## Steuart (Jan 8, 2017)

New slinger here with a question. I get the draw length thing. I get the 500% thing. (Ex 30"/5 = 6" unstreached ) How much extra do you need for attaching to the frame and pouch ? Is this trial and error ?? Thanks.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

For sure tie you're pouch first then measure you're bands and cut to suit

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I always add 2 inches then cut my bans.. tie on the pouch.. mark the bands with a sharpie where I want the backside of the fork to be and tie on.. I usually leave the extra bit on and flip the tag end up after I've made a couple of wraps.. and continue wrapping over the tag end... hope this helps


----------

